# Show us your makeup bag!!



## Miss Pumpkin (Sep 14, 2008)

I'm sure a lot of you girls carry a little makeup bag in your handbag, for when you don't have enough time and have to do your makeup in the train/subway/bathroom at work 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 So this is the post to show us your first aid kit!!

Here's mine!


----------



## melinda_warren (Oct 5, 2008)

Hola wapa! me alegra verte también por aquí. Me encantan tus looks!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







(y me encanta ver marcas que se comercializan en españa...esas maderas de oriente y ese kikoooo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

besetes!!!


----------



## red (Oct 5, 2008)

The Chanel eyeliner got run over by a car


----------



## Esme (Oct 6, 2008)

I was just gonna ask what happened to that one pencil? LOL.  I was guessing teething puppy!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_The Chanel eyeliner got run over by a car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Damn that's one strong eyeliner pencil!!!!


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 6, 2008)

I don't have much in my bag at the moment. Just the basics very basics. Mirror, powder brush, powder, blotting film, glosses and brow pencil.


----------



## fashioniztah_07 (Oct 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *red* 

 
_
















The Chanel eyeliner got run over by a car 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## User93 (Oct 7, 2008)

Oh Pumpkin, I like this thread so much! I secretly love peeking in the make-up bags. I wanted to ask you 2 questions - *1st* off - do you ladies keep your make-up bags just in the purse, and not use it at home? I dont have much dupes, so I always use my stuff in the morning, and then put it in the make-up bag and take with me. However, I always forget something in a rush :/ Do you have special products you keep in bag only?

And *2nd*, Pumpkin, what is this gorgeous brash set? I've seen it in your haul post I guess, and was sooo drooling. And what brand is your make-up bag? I liked it too so much, its big enough, and this mirror is so cute and useful.


----------



## dollbaby (Oct 7, 2008)

Here's mine. I do my make-up in the morning & then just take the basics with me to freshen up. [glosses, powder, blush, mini mascara, eyeliner, & brush.]


----------



## melinda_warren (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I don't have much in my bag at the moment. Just the basics very basics. Mirror, powder brush, powder, blotting film, glosses and brow pencil.




_

 
so lovely bag!!! ^^


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbaby* 

 
_Here's mine. I do my make-up in the morning & then just take the basics with me to freshen up. [glosses, powder, blush, mini mascara, eyeliner, & brush.] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
The blush looks so pretty. Which colour is it?


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 8, 2008)

Ooo I want to play! Here's mine in a MAC bag.


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *spectrolite* 

 
_I don't have much in my bag at the moment. Just the basics very basics. Mirror, powder brush, powder, blotting film, glosses and brow pencil.




_

 
I loooove your bag spectrolite!! Its so bright and just awesome!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 8, 2008)

I rarely re-apply my makeup during the day...But here's mine (RED and I have the same makeup bag taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## brianjenny17 (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_Ooo I want to play! Here's mine in a MAC bag. 













_

 
what's the piink thing?


----------



## dollbaby (Oct 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_The blush looks so pretty. Which colour is it? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
It's dollymix, hun. ;D


----------



## spectrolite (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *thelove4tequila* 

 
_I loooove your bag spectrolite!! Its so bright and just awesome!_

 
Thanks so much >_< I love it too! It's very eye catching and easy to spot in my handbag. It's a Thai Hill tribe piece. I bought mine at my work but you can actually find them as well as other gorgeous Thai textiles on E-bay for rediculously cheap prices considering that they are hand embroidered. 

_Look Here_


----------



## red (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_I rarely re-apply my makeup during the day...But here's mine (RED and I have the same makeup bag taste 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
_

 
kindred spirits 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



blot powder as well ;-)

I just added Carmex this week in my bag, just noticed you have it as well :-D


----------



## thelove4tequila (Oct 9, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *brianjenny17* 

 
_what's the piink thing?_

 
Rimmel lip primer. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got it and I really like it. I don't use it to prime for my l/s, I just use it as normal chapstick.


----------



## Miss Pumpkin (Oct 10, 2008)

I love this thread, yay! I am nosy by nature


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbaby* 

 
_Here's mine. I do my make-up in the morning & then just take the basics with me to freshen up. [glosses, powder, blush, mini mascara, eyeliner, & brush.] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








_

 
That mini mascara is adorable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And the Hello Kitty makeup bag is too =]



I just put whatever I need to touch up with in my makeup bag... I'll take a picture tomorrow ;D


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 10, 2008)

wow! how cool! i want to show mines too...but i'm still at work!


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 10, 2008)

here's mine!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 10, 2008)

Cute...Love the Bag!!


----------



## mizuki~ (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinklips1207* 

 
_here's mine!_

 
Is that a Hello Kitty compact mirror??


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mizuki~* 

 
_Is that a Hello Kitty compact mirror?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
yes! i got it at target in the dollar section two years ago.


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 15, 2008)

hello kitty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



will post when I get my camera back!


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 15, 2008)

I love everyone's makeup bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's mine. It's pretty small so I can't fit as many things as I'd like.


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 15, 2008)

That is so cute!!!! Love the skull and camoflauge combo!!


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 15, 2008)

heres mine!





my make up bag is getting so grubby. 
i obviously win hands down at who carries the most make up with them haha, i'm a 'what if?' person. 

studio fix powder
some cheapy brush i use for studio fix
rimmel magnifeyes mascara
diorshow blackout mascara
givenchy phenomon'eyes
2 x feline kohl power
rimmel soft kohl x 2
urban decay brow box
love nectar lustreglass
hug me, faux, sandy b, lollipop lovin, syrup lipsticks
tweezers
urban decay eye kohl
boots no7 instant radiance concealer
carmex
burts bees 
collection 2000 glitter liner

don't ask me whys its neccessary to carry three mascaras and 5 eyeliners.... haha. i keep meaning to downsize!!! you should see what i take to my boyfriends for one night... it looks like im going for a fortnight!


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 15, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *TISH1127* 

 
_That is so cute!!!! Love the skull and camoflauge combo!!_

 
Thanks! Some people find it a bit odd for a makeup bag but I don't care, it makes me happy


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_I love everyone's makeup bags 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Here's mine. It's pretty small so I can't fit as many things as I'd like. 









_

 
LOOOOVE, THIS MAKEUP BAG!!!If you don't mind I'd love to know where you got it...


----------



## ginger9 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aleksis210* 

 
_LOOOOVE, THIS MAKEUP BAG!!!If you don't mind I'd love to know where you got it...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Don't mind at all, I got it at Walmart of all places! It actually came in a set. I have two other toiletry bags to match. I got them this year, I think it was in the spring...HTH


----------



## Susanne (Oct 20, 2008)

It is a pink bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My daily make up bag:

Select Sheer Pressed Powder
Blush Springsheen
129 SE
Kohl Power Mystery
l/g Cherry Blossom (CoC)
l/g Sugar Trance (Fafi)
Touch up Stick Concealer
Labello "bebe"
tweezer

If I go out you can find blush Flirt & Tease and red lippies here!!


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_heres mine!





my make up bag is getting so grubby. 
i obviously win hands down at who carries the most make up with them haha, i'm a 'what if?' person. 

studio fix powder
some cheapy brush i use for studio fix
rimmel magnifeyes mascara
diorshow blackout mascara
givenchy phenomon'eyes
2 x feline kohl power
rimmel soft kohl x 2
urban decay brow box
love nectar lustreglass
hug me, faux, sandy b, lollipop lovin, syrup lipsticks
tweezers
urban decay eye kohl
boots no7 instant radiance concealer
carmex
burts bees 
collection 2000 glitter liner

don't ask me whys its neccessary to carry three mascaras and 5 eyeliners.... haha. i keep meaning to downsize!!! you should see what i take to my boyfriends for one night... it looks like im going for a fortnight!_

 
I have that same bag! in fact i have two 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Will post when i take a pic..


----------



## pinklips1207 (Oct 20, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_It is a pink bag 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 My daily make up bag:

Select Sheer Pressed Powder
Blush Springsheen
129 SE
Kohl Power Mystery
l/g Cherry Blossom (CoC)
l/g Sugar Trance (Fafi)
Touch up Stick Concealer
Labello "bebe"
tweezer

If I go out you can find blush Tease & Flirt and red lippies here!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















_

 
i want the Labello "bebe"!!! i wish we had it here in the states...


----------



## VeXedPiNk (Oct 20, 2008)

I pack around my "essentials" (mascara, liquid & pencil liner, powder) in my make-up bag in my purse, as well as a CoverGirl trio (makes for great smoky eyes in a pinch), a MAC quad of whatever I'm wearing, and a lip stick & gloss (again dependant on what I'm wearing).


----------



## vocaltest (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought a new make up bag and downsized on Friday! Will post pics soon


----------



## k.a.t (Oct 21, 2008)

Here's mine:








I took this picture like 4 times coz i kept changing my mind about what i wanted to take with me lol ...i ended up takin my other 187 aswell as my fix+ =S


----------



## LadyFaenyx (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dollbaby* 

 
_Here's mine. I do my make-up in the morning & then just take the basics with me to freshen up. [glosses, powder, blush, mini mascara, eyeliner, & brush.] 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







_

 
I looooove that bag! Where did you get it? haha.



I'm on the hunt for a new makeup bag right now, so when I find one, i'll take a picture.


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ginger9* 

 
_Don't mind at all, I got it at Walmart of all places! It actually came in a set. I have two other toiletry bags to match. I got them this year, I think it was in the spring...HTH_

 
I've gotta scope out Walmart now...I can't believe you got it there! Thanks for the help!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 10, 2008)

Here's my make up bag:

MAC of course 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









My hand on it for scale/size:





Yes, all of these can squeeze in there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 :





Steppin' Out Dazzleglass, Funshine slimshine, Select Moisturecover concealer
Plink lipstick, 03 Rose Idyllic Bourjois gloss, 168SE brush, eye drops for contact lense wearers, Barbie BP Pearl Sunshine, Fafi IPP Sassed Up






And the rest of my make up that's with me on daily basis but isn't in the make up bag shown above - phone charms!




Bourjois mascara, lipgloss (same as the big one above) and lipstick


----------



## Rennah (Nov 10, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LadyFaenyx* 

 
_I looooove that bag! Where did you get it? haha.



I'm on the hunt for a new makeup bag right now, so when I find one, i'll take a picture. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You can find cute cheap ones on eBay!


----------



## dollbaby (Nov 11, 2008)

I got it at Sanrio.com - The Official Website. Home of Hello Kitty. ;D


----------



## User93 (Nov 11, 2008)

Everything is sooo cute girls! Pklease keep posting I like this thread so much! Cutesess overload


----------



## mizuki~ (Nov 11, 2008)

Dang you guys got some nice stuff! LOL Anyways..here's mine:





Vera Wang Princess bag
Retractable Stila Brush
Baby Sparks d/g
Select moisturecover concealer
Sephora Atomic Volume mascara
chapstick
Blot Powder
Alpha Girl bp
lotion
q-tips
floss pick thingy


----------



## Shenanigans (Nov 14, 2008)

Apologies in advance for poor lighting.  =\  Black desk + black packaging = fail.

My tiny makeup bag - I am dying to find a zebra print one (must resist online shopping!):






And the stuff I keep in it (I recently cleaned it out, usually there's 6 lipsticks/glosses/slimshines and a bunch of other junk):






~ Advil
~ Lotion
~ Hairspray
~ The barely visible black circle is a Cover Girl powder compact
~ The not visible black rectangle is a Cover Girl cream-to-powder foundation compact
~ MAC Party Mate lipstick (my fave!!)
~ Travel toothbrush
~ Travel toothpaste
~ Nail clippers
~ Clinique Superbalm
~ Maybelline Unstoppable Automatic Eyeliner

I mostly keep things in there I don't mind losing.  =)


----------



## MiCHiE (Nov 14, 2008)

My turn! It's not what I carry everyday, but it's the essentials I'll need if I need to run out or I spend the night elsewhere 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 LOL. I got that Coach bag on ebay a couple years ago. I used to be able to store my whole makeup collection in it!






Sonia Kashuk Retractable Brush
Laura Mercier Loose Set Powder
NARS Sin/Casino Duo
Quad (Texture, Wishful, Milani Java Bean, Arena)
UD Shag
P+P Lash
Plushlash Black
UD LL in Zero
Engraved
Brushes
TF Shadow Insurance
TF Duo in Lovey Dovey
MSF Natural Duo

I just realized I took my brow pencils/shader out. I also have trial size moisturizers/primers for my face in my bag.


----------



## moonlit (Nov 29, 2008)

moxy i love that handbag- its so cute.. where did u get it??


----------



## Moxy (Nov 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonlit* 

 
_moxy i love that handbag- its so cute.. where did u get it??_

 
I got it off ebay actually. It was used before so it wasnt as expensive as I expected it to be. I think the designer who did this (and others) bag was Matt Murphy? Not sure though. I did bring it to the mac counter with me and the woman there said she has one just like it so I'm pretty sure I didnt get a fake bag heehee 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Anyways I think it's gorgeous too, MAC making such a pink bag is pretty rare i think? I definitely want omre pink stuff from mac in the future.


----------



## Lyssah (Nov 29, 2008)

Some of these bags are to die for - they're so cute.. how big is everyones hand bag! none of the above bags would fit in my hand bag!


----------



## Moxy (Nov 29, 2008)

Toxaemia, show us yours!!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 30, 2008)

Here's mine

Red Earth blush brush
Nars Eye liner in Patmos
Dior eye liner
Lancome brow pencil
L'Occitane hand cream
L'Occitane body lotion
MAC blot pressed powder
Tweezerman eyelash curler
The Body Shop brush
MAC blush in Nuance
Vichy lipbalm
Labello lipcare in passion fruit
MAC lipgelee in Dewy Jube


----------



## Susanne (Nov 30, 2008)

^^^ Oh, I like it!


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_



_

 
I love it! I have the same bedclothes.. IKEA right?


----------



## burnitdown_x (Nov 30, 2008)

Haha sorry for the webcam picture, everything is backwards but you get the idea. There is not too much, there isn't a lot that I have to retouch throughout the day.

Benefit full-finish lipstick in 'On the Sly'
Mini Too Faced Lash Injection mascara
M.A.C. Lipglass in 'C-Thru'
Mini Urban Decay 24/7 glide-on eye pencil in 'Zero'
NARS Blush in 'Sin'
Ecotools Powder Brush

I thought i'd list everything just incase anyone was curious.


----------



## Moxy (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_*Vichy lipbalm*





_

 
Love it too!!


----------



## kittykit (Nov 30, 2008)

Thanks girls 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *capmorlovesmac* 

 
_I love it! I have the same bedclothes.. IKEA right? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yup, IKEA. This one is my favourite!


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 14, 2009)

Ohh it's been a while since someone posted in here!! Here's my stuff at the moment, even though I change it almost weekly heh .

I've got my nice plum coloured YSL lipgloss (forgot the name), She Loves Candy LG, Turkish Delight LG, 3N LS, Aveeno lipchap and a random concealer!

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v1...unka/baggy.jpg


----------



## Susanne (Feb 14, 2009)

^^^ Oh, the HK lipglass!


----------



## Blushbaby (Feb 15, 2009)

I just emptied my makeup bag (Sephora) and this was what was inside.


----------



## Susanne (Feb 15, 2009)

^^^ 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Barbie


----------



## Septemba (Feb 15, 2009)

Oh Sabrina, your makeup bag is so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kittykit* 

 
_



_

 
Your bag is rad!! Where did you get it?


----------



## Sabrunka (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_^^^ Oh, the HK lipglass! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Mhmm!! As soon as I got it, I tossed it right into my make-up bag!! Lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's a very pretty colour.


----------



## fintia (Feb 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Septemba* 

 
_Oh Sabrina, your makeup bag is so pretty! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Your bag is rad!! Where did you get it?_

 
I agree the bag and the pic in general is very pretty


----------



## fintia (Feb 18, 2009)

Here is what I have.. I need my HK make up bag so I can be complete


----------



## chellebreezy (Feb 18, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Ohh it's been a while since someone posted in here!! Here's my stuff at the moment, even though I change it almost weekly heh .

I've got my nice plum coloured YSL lipgloss (forgot the name), She Loves Candy LG, Turkish Delight LG, 3N LS, Aveeno lipchap and a random concealer!




_

 
i <3 NARS' turkish delight l/g


----------



## Ximovana (Mar 10, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sabrunka* 

 
_Ohh it's been a while since someone posted in here!! Here's my stuff at the moment, even though I change it almost weekly heh .

I've got my nice plum coloured YSL lipgloss (forgot the name), She Loves Candy LG, Turkish Delight LG, 3N LS, Aveeno lipchap and a random concealer!




_

 
i love your makeup-bag, it's so beautiful!


----------



## mtrimier (Mar 10, 2009)

This is my bag:


----------



## SwEetSouL08 (Mar 10, 2009)

MAC StudioFix 
MAC Blush Melba
H&M Lipgloss barissmo
Maybelline Define-a-lash
chanel inimitable
labello passionfruit
MAC studiofinish concealer
some drugstore brush


----------



## looovemac (Mar 14, 2009)

Here you go!!!! That is on my makeup bag:


----------



## looovemac (Mar 14, 2009)

oops i posted once sorry


----------



## sponza (Mar 16, 2009)

great collections!


----------



## moonlit (Apr 29, 2009)

here is what is my hello kitty makeyp bag.. 

MAC168 SE
MAC bronzer - refined golden
MAC msf shimpagne
MAC 165
MUFE hd foundation in 153
Smashbox primer
Chanel blemish control
MAC 129 Brush
the white bottle has setting powder from chanel
MAC sunbasque
MAC  lip brush
MAC viva galm 5
lip vitamins
Estee Lauder lipgloss
MAC  studio finish concealer NC 42
Mac 228 brush for applying concealer
Bobbi brown mascara
Nina ricci eye pencil
Bobbi brown gel eyeliner 
MAC 208 brush


----------



## nichollecaren (May 13, 2009)

By jesusgirl82, shot with u710,S710 at 2009-05-12





By jesusgirl82, shot with u710,S710 at 2009-05-12

Most of this stuff is pretty new, the poor bag is now straining under the pressure---I know I know...for what its worth, I spend most weekends at the beau's house...every now and again I try to clear it out...there's more stuff in my handbag...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




oh lets not go there.


----------



## winkietoe (May 14, 2009)

Here's mine!






I cant live without them oil absorbing sheets!


----------



## nunu (Jun 16, 2009)

Here's my make up bag!
Ted Baker christmas bag.
129SE brush, blot paper, blush (dependant on day; here it's spaced out), fafi compact (i use the mirror), pressed blot powder, lipstick, lipgloss, sweet tooth tendertone, blistex, feline kohl power, studio moisturecover concealer and sand studio light.






My blush, lipstick and lipglass depend on what i'm wearing that day


----------



## jackie100 (Jun 16, 2009)

My bag is really worn out and it looks completely abused, torn up and used up. The reason why I like it is because its huge and holds all my brushes and the fact that its CLEAR so I can see where everything is and don't have to dig for stuff. I carry so much stuff with me that I would not be able to deal if my bag was opaque. And yes, my purse is huge also, otherwise it would not fit my big makeup bag. And for some reason my lipgloss is not in there but I usually always carry at least 1 tube with me at all times 

Here is the view from the top 






My bag, looks really worn out, used and abused, passed around the block etc 






contents of my bag 






it's missing a few things (gloss). And yes, I carry it with me everywhere I go. I'm high maintenance!


----------



## Jessie May (Aug 10, 2009)

I have just cleared mine out this evening of my face and (most of) my eye products to check they all fit in my new storage spot in my room (!!), but am slightly horrified by the amount of lipgloss in there...! Though, I am terrified of melting my lipsticks and I do tend to keep most of my makeup the same during the day except my lips. I change those up between uni, work and going out in the evenings!

I love my makeup bag, it's new and so cute!








The bag. <3





...stuff! Bobby pins, mirror, lip brush from a random gift set, MAC 266SE, eyelash curlers, comb, plasters!





Lancome Virtuose Black Carat- Gold Carats Mascara (AMAZING), L'Oreal Telescopic Carbon Black, Mini-size Lancome Hypnose, Mini-size Elizabeth Arden Lash Extending Treatment Mascara (these two are both 'just-in-case's), Estee Lauder Eye Pencil in Softsmudge Black, Elizabeth Arden Eye Pencil in Doe





YSL Touche Brilliance in 06, Estee Lauder High Gloss in Rose, two old style Lancome Juicy Tubes in Peche and Melon, one new Juicy Tube in Melon (looks nothing like the old one, lol), three mini Juicy Tubes from a set (very sparkly), one random clear gloss tube with a nice brush applicator, MAC Lipglasses in Desire and Buzz, The Body Shop Lipstick in... 35?, Trilogy Intensive Lip Treatment and The Body Shop Vanilla Spice Shimmer Lip Balm





Mini Neutrogena Daily Moisturiser, Red Earth Tea Tree Oil Nail Renewal Pen


----------

